# Car wont accelerate, bogs down



## filter2700 (Oct 6, 2016)

2000 nissan altima, GXE

Hello, I have been having some car trouble and I cant seem to figure out what is going on. I've been given multiple suggestions and tried a few things and am really feeling hopeless and unsure what to do next. There were a series of events that happened specifically so I'll try my best to get them in order.

I've had an oil leak for some time, nothing thats been alarming though. I checked my oil level about a month ago because my car was sounding loud, and the level was empty, I was out of oil. I drove to a gas station a quarter of a mile away, put a quart in, and then drove home roughly fourty miles. Because at the time my understanding of engines was, lets say insufficient, I added an additional five quarts of oil the same day because I got home and the level was empty which seemed odd. I thought everything was okay, and the car was driving fine.

A few days later, I thought I could improve my engine because I had been told by an old mechanic I had a minor head gasket leak, and since I knew I was leaking oil I thought I'd "fix" that too. I bought some stop oil leak from walmart, as well as head gasket fix.

I poured the head gasket fix into the radiator, which didn't do anything besides clog it up, and the stop leak into the engine. This where I am confused as to what could have caused my current engine trouble, was it the fact that I drove with no oil, overfilled my engine with oil, or that I added something to the engine within in such a short period of time that clogged God knows what.

After I added these items my car ran fine for about three days, and then I'm driving on the highway and the performance immediately changes; the car won't accelerate higher than 30mph, when I give it gas it will rev up high without accelerating, or bog down. I pulled over and my engine oil level was very high. I managed to make it home and have been trying to figure out whats wrong since.

First thing I did was drain out all the oil, and put in the correct amount (about 3 1/2 quarts). I checked my spark plugs, and until a couple days ago they were all white recently they were black before I did the cylinder pressure check: I measured the pressure in my cylinders and three of them were at 150, while one cylinder was at 130psi. I checked my MAF sensor and that seemed to be okay I got power from it by using a voltage meter. I looked for obvious cracks in any hosing around the engine. I managed to take the car to oreillys and the electronic diagnosis gave me one code, P0455 "Evaporative Emission System Leak Detected (Gross Leak / No Flow)." I added sufficient gas in my car, the cap was on tight. They told me to check the PCV, which I have not done yet, and I've also been told to possibly check the fuel filter. 

I recorded a short video of what happens because this might be easier to understand what's going on. Going to a mechanic is a last resort at this point because financially it is draining and not something I can easily afford. If anyone has any suggestions or could help I would greatly appreciate it, thanks.


----------

